# Fifi's photo album



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Many of you have asked for more pictures of Fifi. I put together an album. Some of the pictures from my phone turned out bad, because they were a burst, but only one copied to photobucket.

Here's the slide show....don't watch it if you will feel sad...it is long.

All Fifi Slideshow by SylieS | Photobucket


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww I'm so glad you posted... going to watch as son as I get dressed..
I'm so glad you did this so we will all have her forever..


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Aww I'm so glad you posted... going to watch as son as I get dressed..
> I'm so glad you did this so we will all have her forever..


I always intended to, but your comment yesterday motivated me to get on it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Sylie---they are so precious. The last one is sad but she looks very much loved & at rest. RIP little, baby bunty---we hardly knew you but loved you like you had always been in our lives! xoxo


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My favorite was 36. I think it best captured her spirit. The pictures of her bathing showed how much you loved her with your gentleness. Of course the bees captured her playfulness. The last picture of her at rest brought tears to my eyes. What a wondrous soul. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That was beautiful Sylvia. You could see what a happy playful puppy she was. I loved the picture of her in the garden. I'm sorry, I am sad , but these photos help to remember her . How can we love a puppy that we never met? No answer, but I loved that sweet Angel.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Fifi had such a sweet soul. It showed in her eyes. I think we all loved her, and miss her. Blessings for sweeter times.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

some that stood out to me, was in the garden/flowers and sunshine and snuggled up in the cuddle cup bed....oh my what an adorable little one. The last one caught me off guard, but that is also part of it all and shows also how precious she was to us, thank you for sharing Sylvie.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wasn't sure I should include the last picture, but it is a part of the whole story. We kept her for two days, and I kept picking her up and holding her and kissing her. Her face as it is in the photo is seared on my brain. She was so beautiful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - how bittersweet. I loved seeing all of them and like everyone else, I felt like I knew Fifi and that she was ours as well as yours. I think my favorite is of you holding her. I think that was right after you first got her. You can see her fun and loving spirit in all the photos. RIP little angel. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I wasn't sure I should include the last picture, but it is a part of the whole story. We kept her for two days, and I kept picking her up and holding her and kissing her. Her face as it is in the photo is seared on my brain. She was so beautiful.


And Sylvie, is more than a picture, you are sharing her with us, so that is something to treasure.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad you did it..I know it had to be hard... I wish I'd videoed our babies more but lugging out those video recorders were a pain but now with camera phones it's easy..
I love so many of her pix,I didn't realize how tiny she was until I saw the bee..
I loved her bathie pix..and her smiling pix,,she lit up a room..

Thank you so much for sharing your treasured Fifi with us..


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Loved seeing all the pics of beautiful Fifi. It is so sad but glad you shared a little piece of your love for her with us. RIP beautiful, sweet Fifi. You are so missed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It still hurts, it doesn't seem right, Fifi was perfect I could see how much she enjoyed life, I bet she was a little rascal:wub: full of fun and love. Maybe that's why it's so hard to accept.
I'll never forget the video of you giving her the first bath, I could feel your love and gentleness, and you could see how safe she felt in your hands, I actually can hear your soft voice talking love to her, so very special Sylvia Now that's real love, as short as it was it was so very real. Fifi you were beautiful in life, death can never never take away love. The last picture is just part of life down here, we will all one day take our last breath, Sylvia even in her death she was beautiful and so loved by you and Allan. Run free beautiful FiFi:wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sylvia, thank you for taking the time to put this slide show together. I loved seeing different parts of Fifi's personality. The pictures with her dirty face made me laugh. I also loved the picture of you holding her up by your face. I know how painful it can be to look at pictures so soon after Fifi's death. Thank you for sharing her short life with us.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I will love my baby Fifi forever. But, I am so grateful to have been blessed with my perfect Hope. I love her so much. Thank you, dear friends for sharing my grief and comforting me. Tomorrow, I will make you smile with pictures of Hope.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sylvia, those pictures of your darling Fifi are beautiful. I couldn't bear to look at the entire slideshow-- my heart just couldn't take it. I can't even begin to imagine how horrible losing your precious Fifi was under such unusual circumstances. We all worry anytime our little white fur-babies undergo surgery, but I was shocked that Fifi passed away like that. Was there an explanation as to why that happened?


----------



## Makatka (Dec 26, 2015)

Sylvia I believe that sharing this story with us will help You to move on. I also have photos of Ozzie, made by my brother. We had to let him go because of cancer. I wasn't there when he passed away. My brother was... We've been crying for days. I can't imagine beeing there. But I have one thing I believe, this little thought that Ozzie walks with my Grandpa now who passed away 8 years ago. He loved Ozzie as I was, helped me wiem Oz was a puppy. Even now, while writing, I can't stop tears. 
Lutzy is my little shiny bundle of joy. Looking for her, waiting till the day of her arrival, helped me to move on. Big hug for You and for Hope.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Such beautiful pictures full of love and warm memories.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Precious memories! I will always remember the videos you posted on FB with her tremendous puppy energy and your shrill of delight!


----------



## Fluf (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing. She had an amazing impact on your family of course, but also on many others, as is very clear. What a dear sweetie pie Fifi was. She will always be in your heart and with you in spirit.

I am so happy that you have Hope and that you opened your heart to loving her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sylvia -- this is a beautiful tribute to precious FiFi. I know that her spirit and energy will surround you always.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So beautiful. I think about you and FiFi every day :wub:


----------



## mauismom1 (May 21, 2015)

Sylie,

Thanks so much for sharing the beautiful pictures of FiFi. You did a beautiful job and it will be a beautiful treasure of memories to hold as you move forward.


----------

